# Tough Thoughts On Service Dog



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've moved your post over to the service dog forum. We have a few members who have trained or used service dogs; hopefully someone can chime in with useful advice. I know there have been some discussions in the past about dogs used for mobility and stability assistance.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

What makes a service dog a service dog is that there's an everyday task that you're unable to perform that they do for you. So, as long as you can answer that then you're good. We all have rights under the ADA (American Disability Act). You can read more about it here:



> *What can a business ask a person with a service dog under the Americans with Disabilities Act? Per the ADA, staff may only ask two questions:*
> (1) Is the dog a service animal required because of a disability?
> (2) What work or task has the dog been trained to perform?
> 
> ...











Service Dog Fraud Guidelines - Canine Companions


Canine Companions for Independence provides assistance dogs free of charge to adults, children and veterans with disabilities.




canine.org


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This should also be a helpful link
Frequently Asked Questions about Service Animals and the ADA


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It isn't simply that the dog can and does assisst with task(s) but that they are trained to be polite in public (public access training). If those criteria are met you should use your dog as a service dog under the terms of the ADA. You do not have to have identifying tags or such (but they can be helpful) and you should not let people thinking you aren't really entitled to a service animal if you really require one.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

In regards to service dogs in general. From my understanding, the handler must be (legally) disabled to qualify. You cannot self claim a disability, or decide on your own that you need a service dog, at least not that would hold up in a court of law (as far as i know). There must be a medical professional involved that more or less states that you have This Thing going on and that That Thing is something you are unable to do so a Service Dog trained to do This Thing for you is medically required. Or something along those lines, but you get the general idea. 

The dog must also be specifically task trained for your disability - meaning it does something for you that you cannot do for yourself and makes your daily life overall better. A good example of this is a guide dog for the blind. Seizure alert dogs for people with epilepsy. Other tasks can include: hearing alert for the deaf, mobility assistance for those in wheelchairs or with muscular/skeletal disorders, and so on. No other training is TECHNICALLY required, though i don't see how an actual service dog can be in public without at least the basics.... but maybe that's just me?

My RECOMMENDATION for anyone looking to use an existing personal pet as a service dog (as opposed to obtaining one already trained) is to put them at LEAST through Canine Good Citizen training just to make sure they're properly trained for public work. In addition to, of course, the task training. Certainly doesn't hurt to be CGC certified.

So, if you haven't yet spoken with a medical professional then I would say that would be your first step. See what they say about using your dog as a mobility support dog. You do not have to be mobility impaired 24/7/365, either - if you have "good days" and "bad days" that still counts. Your doctor should have no problem backing you up if you genuinely feel that having her as a service dog would make your life easier, especially if nothing else has helped in the past. Once you have their backing and support.... you're technically good to go, i think, at least in regards to the law intuit respect. 

She already helps you with getting back up, and braces you when you're having difficulties, correct? That's technically her being task trained for your medical disability and that would be the answer to any questioning someone could legally present you. 1) Is your dog required because of a disability and 2) what task is she trained to perform for you - "She is my service dog, i have a disability - she helps me with my balance and braces me when i start to fall and helps me get back up if i do". You could also, if you wanted, take it even further and train her to retrieve items for you so you don't HAVE to bend over to pick them up - thus reducing the chance of a fall and eliminating the need for support when standing back up. That counts as well. 

As far as people looking down on you... even if you had a big "i'm disabled" sign on your back, and you were in a wheel chair or had walking aids or something obvious people would still judge you for something and make excuses. Oh, they have walking aids, they don't really need that dog - why does someone in a wheelchair already also need a dog - they're not blind, they're moving too easily, they have to be able to see something.... It's unfortunate but that's just how some people are. 

I know it's easier said than done, but.... if you need the dog, if you're doctor agrees, and the dog IS doing something to help you then i would just try to ignore everyone else and just go about your business. Going through the right channels means you're legally protected. What someone thinks isn't really going to matter. You do you.


----------



## SoBecky (6 mo ago)

I know this thread is pretty old, but I thought I'd just say: If your planning on continuing to use your goldendoodle to help physically support yourself, you should make sure all her joints are checked and talk to your vet about joint strength supplements. Even if you don't use her in public areas, consistently supporting your weight on her over the long term could cause health issues if you don't take the right steps.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

TK9NY said:


> In regards to service dogs in general. From my understanding, the handler must be (legally) disabled to qualify. You cannot self claim a disability, or decide on your own that you need a service dog, at least not that would hold up in a court of law (as far as i know). There must be a medical professional involved that more or less states that you have This Thing going on and that That Thing is something you are unable to do so a Service Dog trained to do This Thing for you is medically required. Or something along those lines, but you get the general idea.
> 
> The dog must also be specifically task trained for your disability - meaning it does something for you that you cannot do for yourself and makes your daily life overall better. A good example of this is a guide dog for the blind. Seizure alert dogs for people with epilepsy. Other tasks can include: hearing alert for the deaf, mobility assistance for those in wheelchairs or with muscular/skeletal disorders, and so on. No other training is TECHNICALLY required, though i don't see how an actual service dog can be in public without at least the basics.... but maybe that's just me?
> 
> ...


Agree. Before my spoos joints got older he helped me with mobility. Fortunately he is also trained to go find and bring me my phone, pick up and give me things I have dropped, etc. I get dizzy and sometimes fall when I lean over. In addition to medical alert/assist. Having your service dog trained to to multiple things that help you is beneficial and if one of the tasks doesn't seem plausible to a questioner another can. Do go talk to your doctor. and have them give you a letter. One time I was required to show the letter to an airline.


----------



## Add (3 mo ago)

etsybeads said:


> I know this can be a controversial subject, but I need some help. I have 2 poodles and my sweetest and very big goldendoodle (who's currently laying on my feet haha). She is the calmest dog and goes with me wherever I go, except stores. The problem for me is if I have to bend down in a store I have to grab shelves or other unstable items to get back up. Even then is a struggle. I am near 50 with hard health issues and very weak legs. When I take my goldendoodle with me walking or to country, which is very often, I use her body and stability to get back up. I'm so afraid to take her to stores because I look like I walk fine and some people and businesses tend to frown very hard on people using the service dog excuse when they really don't need one. By the way, I'm all for emotional support animals because I know how that must feel. She also packs my water etc when I'm on my hardest days or when going to difficult to walk areas where I need every ounce of strength. Some days I really do feel great without too much of an issue i cant handle and other i may appear I'm ok and seem great to others, but am still hurting or struggling inside. I would really appreciate any input, advice, directions others may have in any area with negatives and positives please. Thank you for reading


I have a balance and mobility service dog myself, although I’m quite young. I don’t look like I have any issues but sometimes I have to use a cane. I say if your dog is well behaved in public, around kids and other dogs as well as crowds and such, then there is no problem using them as service dog. A CGC is a paper that pretty much says all of this is a minorly legal way which I would recommend in case any issues come up and you have to go to court.


----------

